
RethinkDB 2.0 release candidate - mglukhovsky
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/2.0-release-candidate/
======
adamtulinius
I saw a presentation by Slava, where he mentioned plans for official Java-
drivers (among others).

Are there any news on this front?

~~~
danielmewes
We'll start developing one pretty soon. You can follow the progress at
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/3930](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/3930)

------
cstigler
Excited for this! We've been hoping to switch at least part of our
infrastructure to Rethink, but were waiting for 2.0.

Are real benchmarks on the way with this release also? That's one critical
thing we've been waiting to see. We want to see how it compares in common load
scenarios to Mongo, Postgres, etc

~~~
tinco
I'm using RethinkDB for a new project I've been working on for the past few
months, but I'm curious, why would you move existing infrastructure to
RethinkDB? Is there a feature of RethinkDB that's good enough to motivate you
to go through that process?

~~~
neumino
I can think of these three right now:

    
    
      - changefeeds if you want to push data to your clients
      - joins (if you are on a system without them - like Mongo)
      - human-readable query language (if you are using SQL)

~~~
cstigler
Exactly. Joins and changefeeds being the big ones. We won't switch over
everything, at least to start, but there are a few places where switching a
collection to RethinkDB could give us huge efficiency/simplicity gains just
using joins. And it shouldn't be too hard to switch single collections over by
using Compose.io's Transporters to backfill into Mongo.

------
kolev
It's a pity that we have RethinkDB and ArangoDB, but MongoDB still owns the
mindsets...

~~~
ddorian43
While it has many features, it severely lacks on the "custom-column-sharding"
\+ "range-sharding" compared to mongodb.

Since rethink-guys are always in these threads:

What is your opinion on implementing compression/tokumx ?

What about custom-column-sharding, range-sharding, regex-sharding (redislabs
has done this)?

~~~
danielmewes
We currently support range sharding by primary key.

Both compression and custom sharding are things we definitely want to do
([https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1862](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1862)
, possibly
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/364](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/364)).

I can't give an ETA on these features yet, but it will probably happen later
this year.

~~~
ddorian43
That means you'll REMOVE range-sharding right? I just thought that issue was
already completed.

~~~
danielmewes
Uncertain. The issue is still in the planning phase. We'll only remove range
sharding if we're confident that hash-based sharding provides an adequate
replacement of course. It's possible we'll keep both.

------
desireco42
Guys congratulation, RethinkDB continues to impress me with it's features and
how fast you ship them.

------
GordyMD
Good to see changes support for the get_all command. Look forward to testing
this out over the weekend.

~~~
danielmewes
Great to hear! Let us know if you run into an issues or have questions.

------
neumino
Woot woot, congrats ladies and gentlemen :)

